# Only one elder in a church



## Jake (Apr 13, 2014)

I noticed this section in the 1645 "Form of Presbyterial Church Government":


Of the Officers of a particular Congregation.

*FOR officers in a single congregation, there ought to be one at the least, both to labour in the word and doctrine, and to rule*.[35]

It is also requisite that there should be others to join in government.[36]

And likewise it is requisite that there be others to take special care for the relief of the poor. [37]

The number of each of which is to be proportioned according to the condition of the congregation.

These officers are to meet together at convenient and set times, for the well ordering of the affairs of that congregation, each according to his office.

It is most expedient that, in these meetings, one whose office is to labour in the word and doctrine, do moderate in their proceedings. [38]

[35] Prov. 29:18. 1 Tim. 5:17. Heb. 13:7. 

[36] 1 Cor. 12:28. 

[37] Acts 6:2,3. 

[38] 1 Tim. 5:17.​

My question in particular is with the section which I have bolded. Is this arguing for a case in which there can be only one elder in a church? I have understood from Scripture that a church should always have a plurality of elders, which is also the case in the RP Constitution and also is the case in the OP as far as I know.

If this is the case, could someone point me to examples Scripturally? I cannot seem to find any examples of a church with but a single elder, and the Scripture proofs provided don't seem to help.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 13, 2014)

Given #36, I think the intended reading is "there must be one of each"; "requisite" is a pretty strong word.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 13, 2014)

This is a guess, and not knowing the context of this document.

Could it be this is a requirement for two elders, one for the Word, one for rule? So, it would take two elders.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 13, 2014)

"there ought to be one at the least"

I think the "at least" gives the answer. There should always be AT LEAST one elder within a church. This is the sentence structure: There should be AT LEAST one elder. Or it could be said, " There should be at MINIMUM one elder".

I think of it in terms of necessity rather then force. If there isn't another man who thinks he is called to be an elder in a small congregation, then the minister is the "at least".


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Apr 13, 2014)

Also, what does it imply but the phrase, "officers in a Single congregation"? Are there officers that are in more then one congregation?


----------



## Philip (Apr 13, 2014)

One does have to remember that the parish model is still the norm at this time such that you often had a shortage of officers. This provision forces the church to post men to rural and isolated parishes, say in the highlands or the Hebrides.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 13, 2014)

Scott1 said:


> This is a guess, and not knowing the context of this document.
> 
> Could it be this is a requirement for two elders, one for the Word, one for rule? So, it would take two elders.



You said it much more clearly than me!


----------

